# good wood cabinet cleaner?



## fartman (Oct 28, 2007)

We just moved into a house with really nice custom cabinets, I think they are cherry, and I don't know what to use on them for cleaning/protecting.  Most cleaners say that they may darken the wood, I don't want that.  I did see a couple of interesting products at lowes today: Cabinet Magic and Method, Wood for Good.  Not sure how good these are.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Undermount sinks (Oct 29, 2007)

A friend of mine uses murphys oil soap, make sure to use a dry towel to buff it out and dry. Then apply Orange Glo. It would surely make your cabinets look NEW... 

Cheers!


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 30, 2007)

I would do what he said..only try an out of the way spot first.
Murphy's works fantastic for wood. The Orange smells nice too.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 31, 2007)

I've always had great luck with Murphy's Oil Soap too...


----------

